# acc vs. acg



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

hey everybody,
i'm getting very interested in field archery and starting to look at arrows. i'm shooting ~60 pounds at 29 inches. the charts say a acg 430(?) will work but it comes up weak on ontarget. the acc 3-49 comes up perfect at 28.5 inches. is the acg such a better arrow that i should back the draw weight down and shoot a lighter point to make it work or should i just try the acc's? 
btw, the bow is a vantage elite with cam.5 plus but i have a contender elite with spirals on the way as well. i would like the arrows to work with both bows in the case that i like the contender better. 
thanks


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Acc is the best all around arrow from Easton. I would shoot the ACC from a pocketbook standpoint.


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

well... i guess everyone agrees with you.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I think most would assume that the ACG is a better arrow than the ACC b/c of the price point and it being the replacement for the Navigator. The one that you can build with the best spine fit is going to shoot best for you though regardless of cost.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

scclimber said:


> hey everybody,
> i'm getting very interested in field archery and starting to look at arrows. i'm shooting ~60 pounds at 29 inches. the charts say a acg 430(?) will work but it comes up weak on ontarget. the acc 3-49 comes up perfect at 28.5 inches. is the acg such a better arrow that i should back the draw weight down and shoot a lighter point to make it work or should i just try the acc's?
> btw, the bow is a vantage elite with cam.5 plus but i have a contender elite with spirals on the way as well. i would like the arrows to work with both bows in the case that i like the contender better.
> thanks


How much "weak" did the ACG come up? Is it still green, or is it out of whack by quite a bit?

What arrow length did you use? Remember to measure Shaft material only...

You could get down to 27.25 of shaft in the right situation...i can't see why you couldn't get a .430 arrow to fly at 60 lbs unless you're talking about some wicked 350 IBO bow...



dragonheart said:


> Acc is the best all around arrow from Easton. I would shoot the ACC from a pocketbook standpoint.


Dollar for Dollar I agree, but the Navigator (and by extension I assume the ACG) is a better arrow...the Navigators were skinnier and tougher than accs...I again, I am assuming the ACG will follow suit...


JayMc said:


> I think most would assume that the ACG is a better arrow than the ACC b/c of the price point and it being the replacement for the Navigator. The one that you can build with the best spine fit is going to shoot best for you though regardless of cost.


Spine fit...that is #1 important. That said, there is no reason you shouldn't work with all of the variables available to make the system match up. I always work my poundage up and down trying to find the best groups...The software is really only a starting point. You end up having to decide if the changes it takes to make an arrow work are worth it, or if you should just try a different arrow...

With the 2 different bows, you're likely going to have to have them set different to get the best flight. Cam 1/2 and Spiral cams are going to require a whole different spine to shoot right all other things being equal. You'll likely need to back of the Contender Spiral cam a bit to get it shooting good if the arrow is matched to the cam 1/2...


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

i'm running the numbers again. ups just dropped off a new cbe elite sight for me...... i'm not gonna get anything accomplished today.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wouldn't choose a 3-49 over an acg for field....

Like Sarge said you shouldn't have an issue getting them to spine....although a 3-39 is a closer spine match to the 430 then a 3-49 is. But I have buddies that shoot similar specs to yours and they have no problems getting 3-39s to fly. Also I agree with Sarge on your arrow length....there is no reason to leave your arrow that long at all. If your draw is 29" on the nose you shouldn't have a problem shooting an arrow shaft in the 27.5" range....your arrow only needs to be 27.25" to get to the burger button hole...and that's including the nock...and I haven't seen a rest that puts the blade in front of that hole used by any release shooters lately :wink:


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

thanks for all the replies,
i checked the drawlength with an easton measuring arrow and my blade is sitting right at 27.5 and that is about 1/4 behind the berger hole. so, i guess i'm closer to a measured 29.5". i ran the numbers again and it looks like a 28" 430 will be spot on at 54 #. i know this is just a starting point but that should get me close. 
thoughts...???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

scclimber said:


> thanks for all the replies,
> i checked the drawlength with an easton measuring arrow and my blade is sitting right at 27.5 and that is about 1/4 behind the berger hole. so, i guess i'm closer to a measured 29.5". i ran the numbers again and it looks like a 28" 430 will be spot on at 54 #. i know this is just a starting point but that should get me close.
> thoughts...???


Don't forget that in OT2 you enter only the shaft length not length measured from the nock groove. 

I still think 430 with 100 grain point is going to come out dang close...Should be infinitely shootable...


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

thanks,
i didn't know that is how the program worked. learn something new everyday. sounds like the acg is the way to go. i guess i'lll get them on the way monday. anybody need anything??? 750.00 get's me free freight


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

btw, anyone near upstate sc that would like to teach a field noob some tricks? i'm new to this game but not new to shooting in general.
thanks


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*ACG's*

I'm trying some 430 ACG's, 28.5" ctc, with 187 flexfletch, without wraps out of a 30" Alphamax35 at 52-53 lbs. Just started with full 120 gr points but may wind up lighter after shooting them more. 

Keeowee Bowmen used to be a great place for field, with three 28 target ranges. Most of the guys I shot with are probably gone now.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

scclimber said:


> btw, anyone near upstate sc that would like to teach a field noob some tricks? i'm new to this game but not new to shooting in general.
> thanks


JKeowee(sp?) is still around and I believe hosting a SE sectional field in may/june...but they only have 1 course anymore...

You should come up to Durham NC for the jarlicker extravaganza weekend, you won't regret it...you'll shoot till your arms fall off...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*ACG's*

I am considering the ACG's as well. I shot Nav's last year, and they performed well, but were very slow, because of the weight. I realize that speed is not that critical, in field shooting because it is marked yardage. But I would like to get a little more speed than I was getting, because of hangtime, less time in the bow, and air! Diferent courses, diferent yardage marks, etc,etc. The ACG's are heavy! A little heavier than the Nav's were, so they are gonna be a bit slower than the Nav's were! I am very curious about the New Carbon One shafts? They are much lighter, and take ACE components, so they are very small in diameter. They will probably be my field choice this year?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The Carbon One is 6.9 gpi vs 7.4 gpi for the similiar spine ACG...so what you're going to save 14 grains max by going to an inferior shaft...??? Plus the stiffest spine available in the Carbon 1 is a .600. There are few field shooters who can shoot an arrow that weak...

My money is on the ACG to outscore the carbon 1 everytime...I would shoot an ACC over the Carbon 1...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*???*



psargeant said:


> The Carbon One is 6.9 gpi vs 7.4 gpi for the similiar spine ACG...so what you're going to save 14 grains max by going to an inferior shaft...??? Plus the stiffest spine available in the Carbon 1 is a .600. There are few field shooters who can shoot an arrow that weak...
> 
> My money is on the ACG to outscore the carbon 1 everytime...I would shoot an ACC over the Carbon 1...


I don't know what chart you're looking at? But mine says 7.3, vs 9.0! That's significant!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*P.s*

That's coming right outta the Easton Target arrow cat.!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> I don't know what chart you're looking at? But mine says 7.3, vs 9.0! That's significant!


That was right off Easton's website...Screen Shot right from the Website for Carbon One- look at the GPI for the .600 Spine


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Now for the ACG-look at the comparable .600 spine. I don't know what chart you're reading...I guess in a way you're right, the .430 spine ACG is 9.3 GPI, but there isn't a .430 Carbon One so you really can't make a comparison can you?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Easton cat.*

Carbon One-size-460, Spine-0.460, GPI-7.3, 29" shaft-212.
ACG-430/480R, Spine-0.430-0.480, GPI-9.0, 29" shaft-261.

That's 1.7 GPI, difference, and 49 grs. per shaft.
Not to mention about $100.00 cheaper.
I will agree that the ACG, is probably a better quality shaft? But they are conciderably heavier!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Carbon One-size-460, Spine-0.460, GPI-7.3, 29" shaft-212.
> ACG-430/480R, Spine-0.430-0.480, GPI-9.0, 29" shaft-261.
> 
> That's 1.7 GPI, difference, and 49 grs. per shaft.
> ...


Where did you find info on a Carbon 1 460??? Heaviest shaft on their website is .600...I posted the chart...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Cat.*

Easton's target Cat. We just picked them up in Louisville. However you are correct, they only list up to 600, on their site, and LAS. Their add in the Cat. only goes to 600 also. Their sizing chart in the Cat. lists 460 carbon 1. I just got off the phone with Easton Tech. The 460, in the sizing chart is a misprint. So 600, is the stiffest, which makes them virtually useless, even for most women!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:loco:I thought I was losing it there for a minute...might make a good recurve arrow...


----------

